# Refund for Coronavirus cancellations?



## Wyndhamgirl (Mar 13, 2020)

I have rented several rooms at Disney on eBay for the next several weeks.  Due to the Coronavirus several are requesting refunds.  How would you handle these requests?  i understand Disney is closed however Bonnet Creek is open and it’s past the cancellation date so I would be at a loss.  Please help me figure out what to do.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 13, 2020)

Wyndhamgirl said:


> I have rented several rooms at Disney on eBay for the next several weeks.  Due to the Coronavirus several are requesting refunds.  How would you handle these requests?  i understand Disney is closed however Bonnet Creek is open and it’s past the cancellation date so I would be at a loss.  Please help me figure out what to do.


This is a tough one. Same question was hot topic on a FB page here in Palm Springs area after BNP  Paribas was cancelled. Responses varied in a wide manner, reminded me of the childhood game of 'hot potato ' meaning, who is left holding the loss. Bottom line is, can you afford to be kind? Share the loss 50/50?


----------



## BDMX2 (Mar 13, 2020)

Looks like they're relaxing the cancellation deadlines until May 15th, points and reservation transactions returned if cancelled 24 hours prior to arrival: 

*Our Commitment to Your Travel Plans*

Understanding that your travel plans may change as this situation evolves, we are adjusting our existing cancellation policy to reflect additional flexibility. We encourage you to follow the guidance of public health authorities, and your own medical providers, to make travel decisions that are best for you and your family.


If you wish to cancel reservations for *arrival prior to May 15, 2020*, you may do so online or via phone up to 24 hours prior to your scheduled arrival
Within 72 hours of receiving your cancellation request:


We will put your vacation points or credits back in your account
Our friends and family help make challenging situations easier to navigate.  As a valued member of our family, you can count on us to be here for you, ready to welcome you for your next vacation.

Our friends and family help make challenging situations easier to navigate.  As a valued member of our family, you can count on us to be here for you, ready to welcome you for your next vacation.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 13, 2020)

What Wyndham is now doing in this time of uncertainty shows commitment to their customer owners. Nice move Wyndham, nice move!


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 13, 2020)

Wyndhamgirl said:


> I have rented several rooms at Disney on eBay for the next several weeks.  Due to the Coronavirus several are requesting refunds.  How would you handle these requests?  i understand Disney is closed however Bonnet Creek is open and it’s past the cancellation date so I would be at a loss.  Please help me figure out what to do.




I personally am not refunding my reservation through Redweek. I rely on them to sustain my ownership and pay my maintenance fees, since I own more points then I use. You are under no obligation to refund the reservation.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 13, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I personally am not refunding my reservation through Redweek. I rely on them to sustain my ownership and pay my maintenance fees, since I own more points then I use. You are under no obligation to refund the reservation.



This is a good reason to never rent from an owner! The only fair way to approach this is a 50/50 split. I’m disappointed that some owners think the renter is the only one who should lose money in this case. Please don’t give me legalese to justify your stance. I understand that. I’m simply talking about doing the right thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baby Jane (Mar 13, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I personally am not refunding my reservation through Redweek. I rely on them to sustain my ownership and pay my maintenance fees, since I own more points then I use. You are under no obligation to refund the reservation.


Well are you not just the reason people hate those of us with extra points. I would never hold a sick person to their obligation if it wasn’t going to cost me my points. You could book and rent out later in the year.


----------



## Baby Jane (Mar 13, 2020)

Does anyone know when the notification was put on the website? I cancelled this weekend in Nashville yesterday but didn’t know about the new policy. I went to look on the website and my reservation isn’t in current past or cancelled? I guess I will wait the 72 hours and see if I get mine back or not


----------



## Ron2 (Mar 13, 2020)

You should offer to rebook at a later date using the same number of points that you recover from cancellation. Wyndham has made it possible to recover your points so do the right thing and be fair to your renters. I have done it and my renters appreciate it.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 13, 2020)

I posted this a few minutes ago on a different forum, before I saw this string.

"This has nothing to do with RedWeek.com. It was an ebay transaction from late January.

A first-time renter asked yesterday afternoon about canceling a 4BR Presidential unit at Bonnet Creek the week of April 11. I subtracted selling expenses and sent her the balance though PayPal.

We talked about a rental later in the year but that's hard to do without knowing availability and not having a clue when this virus thing will run its course. I told her I'd give her dibs on a 4BR Presidential for spring break in 2021.

She was happy. She'll be back. "

I didn't know about Wyndham's relaxed cancellation policy yet.  It didn't really matter since check-in is more than fifteen days out.  Wyndham's policy gives me more time to re-rent the reservation.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 13, 2020)

Baby Jane said:


> Does anyone know when the notification was put on the website? I cancelled this weekend in Nashville yesterday but didn’t know about the new policy. I went to look on the website and my reservation isn’t in current past or cancelled? I guess I will wait the 72 hours and see if I get mine back or not



Had you checked in? We checked in for Wednesday - Sunday. When the tournament was cancelled, we checked out yesterday. We were told since we had already checked in, they couldn’t do anything until after our checkout date. They told us to call back Monday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 13, 2020)

Starting pay for teachers in FL is below the poverty line. I can't afford to be nice if my husband is out of work from this pandemic. If you work in a field where you have a stable high paying job, then yes it's nice to cancel. Everyone is going to be affected from this.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 13, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> This is a good reason to never rent from an owner! The only fair way to approach this is a 50/50 split. I’m disappointed that some owners think the renter is the only one who should lose money in this case. Please don’t give me legalese to justify your stance. I understand that. I’m simply talking about doing the right thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So We should lose money on maint fee and be left with points We can’t use? I’d be on the side of an owner well before the side of a large corporation not allowing refunds. Owners aren’t travel insurers, we aren’t large corporations. Travel insurance isn’t even compensating for these claims. Why shouldn’t owners be allowed to protect themselves. By you saying that, I’m guessing you think that owners should never be allowed to put strict cancellation policies in place? You may want to stay off of airbnb and VRBO as well. It’s not just timeshare owners in this predicament but all vacation owners. There are plenty of people still traveling and enjoying trips with zero issues. If a renter is afraid to travel out of fear of what may happen that is on the renter not the owner. If a renter has covid19, then they can make a claim with their travel insurance policy.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 13, 2020)

Ron2 said:


> You should offer to rebook at a later date using the same number of points that you recover from cancellation. Wyndham has made it possible to recover your points so do the right thing and be fair to your renters. I have done it and my renters appreciate it.


I’m offering to book at a later date but that also means I’m incurring fees to do so that I’m responsible for. And if the points are less, that’s not my issue. To be honest, the fact that the renters are cancelling is out of fear at the moment. I know things can change rapidly


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 13, 2020)

CPNY said:


> So We should lose money on maint fee and be left with points We can’t use? I’d be on the side of an owner well before the side of a large corporation not allowing refunds. Owners aren’t travel insurers, we aren’t large corporations. Travel insurance isn’t even compensating for these claims. Why shouldn’t owners be allowed to protect themselves. By you saying that, I’m guessing you think that owners should never be allowed to put strict cancellation policies in place? You may want to stay off of airbnb and VRBO as well. It’s not just timeshare owners in this predicament but all vacation owners. There are plenty of people still traveling and enjoying trips with zero issues. If a renter is afraid to travel out of fear of what may happen that is on the renter not the owner. If a renter has covid19, then they can make a claim with their travel insurance policy.



Yes, you’re the owner! You are responsible for your maintenance fees. It is in your contract! Not a 3rd person that you rented to but is now unable to travel. 
And just so you know, I am an owner. I bought the points to use for my family’s vacation and that is how they are used. I don’t run a commercial enterprise with points I don’t need, which, by the way, is forbidden by your contract!


Harry


----------



## CPNY (Mar 13, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Yes, you’re the owner! You are responsible for your maintenance fees. It is in your contract! Not a 3rd person that you rented to but is now unable to travel.
> And just so you know, I am an owner. I bought the points to use for my family’s vacation and that is how they are used. I don’t run a commercial enterprise with points I don’t need, which, by the way, is forbidden by your contract!
> 
> 
> Harry


I’m allowed to rent my home reservation. The renter can travel, the renter doesn’t want to travel. Again I’m NOT A TRAVEL INSURANCE AGENCY. The only thing I’m obligated to do is stick to the terms and conditions in the contract. I AM going above and beyond and spending ALOT of time trying to accommodate the renters FEAR. But you’re right. I’m doing too much. I’ll, email now and tell them I’m sticking to the contract. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 13, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I personally am not refunding my reservation through Redweek. I rely on them to sustain my ownership and pay my maintenance fees, since I own more points then I use. You are under no obligation to refund the reservation.


If you bought too many points that's on you, especially if you can't afford them. At the very least refund the rental income minus the guest certificates fee. It the right thing to do. You have the rest of the year to peddle your extra points.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 13, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I’m allowed to rent my home reservation. The renter can travel, the renter doesn’t want to travel. Again I’m NOT A TRAVEL INSURANCE AGENCY. The only thing I’m obligated to do is stick to the terms and conditions in the contract. I AM going above and beyond and spending ALOT of time trying to accommodate the renters FEAR. But you’re right. I’m doing too much. I’ll, email now and tell them I’m sticking to the contract. Thanks for the advice.


You do whatever makes you feel good. But, don’t mischaracterize what I said. These are my words on the issue: “Please don’t give me legalese to justify your stance. I understand that. I’m simply talking about doing the right thing.”


----------



## CPNY (Mar 13, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> You do whatever makes you feel good. But, don’t mischaracterize what I said. These are my words on the issue: “Please don’t give me legalese to justify your stance. I understand that. I’m simply talking about doing the right thing.”


As am I. I’ve been trying to do the right thing and the company that’s supposed to be doing the work would rather I do it. I’m trying to find alternatives but getting no responses in a timely manner. There is only so much I can do. At this point doing the right thing would be to abide by the existing contract. For the record, I’ve also rented many times and on a few occasions plans changed and I lost money. That’s the risk you take when you want to save a thousand or two by renting through an owner. You win some you lose some.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 13, 2020)

I have no moral issues not offering a refund because I need the money to live. 75% of the kids I teach have never been to Disney even though it's an hour away. The people I rent to are all financially better off than I am and the kids I teach.

I've never in my life been able to afford to fly across the country and buy tickets Disney tickets for an entire family for thousands of dollars. The only way I personally can afford any vacation whatsoever is by renting out my points and doing updates. I have extra points for when I'm in my 30's and my financial situation starts to stabilize and I can actually travel to Midtown 45 and Canterbury. 

A recession is coming that is bigger than 2008. A $1,200 rental is a month's rent and I will take it and save it for a rainy day. My daughter gets first priority. Sorry.


----------



## Arimaas (Mar 13, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I have no moral issues not offering a refund because I need the money to live. 75% of the kids I teach have never been to Disney even though it's an hour away. The people I rent to are all financially better off than I am and the kids I teach.
> 
> I've never in my life been able to afford to fly across the country and buy tickets Disney tickets for an entire family for thousands of dollars. The only way I personally can afford any vacation whatsoever is by renting out my points and doing updates. I have extra points for when I'm in my 30's and my financial situation starts to stabilize and I can actually travel to Midtown 45 and Canterbury.
> 
> A recession is coming that is bigger than 2008. A $1,200 rental is a month's rent and I will take it and save it for a rainy day. My daughter gets first priority. Sorry.



I have no skin in this game, and you can do whatever you want with your rental, but, just my opinion, don't take it out on someone because "they can afford to fly across the country and buy the tickets".  

Do whatever you feel comfortable doing, that's between you and the renter.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> *Yes, you’re the owner! You are responsible for your maintenance fees. It is in your contract!* Not a 3rd person that you rented to but is now unable to travel.
> And just so you know, I am an owner. I bought the points to use for my family’s vacation and that is how they are used. I don’t run a commercial enterprise with points I don’t need, which, by the way, is forbidden by your contract!
> 
> 
> Harry



Yes, you're the renter!  You are responsible for your rent.  It is in your contract. . . . . .

If renters want the right to cancel without penalty the day before check-in, they should rent directly from Wyndham, Marriott, etc. and pay 3x the price for that right.  This is a great example of the economic value of the ability to cancel without penalty -- although some renters now want that benefit without having paid for it.

I may view it differently in situations where the owner can cancel the underlying reservation without penalty, but when the week is fixed, the owner cannot rebook, or there is an economic loss for some other reason, the renter was willing to accept the benefit of a cheaper rental (cheaper than from the developer) and must accept the burdens that come with it.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 13, 2020)

I


cbyrne1174 said:


> I have no moral issues not offering a refund because I need the money to live. 75% of the kids I teach have never been to Disney even though it's an hour away. The people I rent to are all financially better off than I am and the kids I teach.
> 
> I've never in my life been able to afford to fly across the country and buy tickets Disney tickets for an entire family for thousands of dollars. The only way I personally can afford any vacation whatsoever is by renting out my points and doing updates. I have extra points for when I'm in my 30's and my financial situation starts to stabilize and I can actually travel to Midtown 45 and Canterbury.
> 
> A recession is coming that is bigger than 2008. A $1,200 rental is a month's rent and I will take it and save it for a rainy day. My daughter gets first priority. Sorry.


 don’t know everyone financial situations however, my renter lives in the most expensive zip code in the US......


----------



## 55plus (Mar 13, 2020)

What would you do if the resort shut down due to the virus? It's like when a resort shuts down due to a hurricane. Would you refund then? If you can't afford to refund you shouldn't be renting to others.


----------



## BDMX2 (Mar 13, 2020)

Baby Jane said:


> Does anyone know when the notification was put on the website? I cancelled this weekend in Nashville yesterday but didn’t know about the new policy. I went to look on the website and my reservation isn’t in current past or cancelled? I guess I will wait the 72 hours and see if I get mine back or not


It showed up overnight, I was poking around yesterday thinking about adding points protection for an upcoming WBC trip so I know the message wasn't there yesterday evening.  I also received an email with the same info, the email had a timestamp of 2:30 am Eastern.   You might want to call if you don't see your points show up in 72 hours.  I would think they would honor your cancellation.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 13, 2020)

55plus said:


> What would you do if the resort shut down due to the virus? It's like when a resort shuts down due to a hurricane. Would you refund then? If you can't afford to refund you shouldn't be renting to others.


There are things in the contract for uninhabitable resort. Choosing to not want to go is not the same reason. Did you know that travel insurance companies are not allowing this as a claim since pandemics are NOT covered? I’ve rented and decided not to go due to a hurricane coming and beginning the day if my arrival, Dorian. I didn’t have travel insurance. I lost the money I paid to rent for the second bedroom since half of my party decided not to go.  That’s life. This is different. There are zero cases where the resort is. They received millions of Americans a year in tourism. Statistically it’s safer to be there than where my renter resides since it is currently a hotbed of covid cases.

to answer your question, if the resort was uninhabitable of course I would absolutely refund. In the case of my rental I have offered to change the dates and I’ve Been working all week to get that done. I’ve been flexible when I had a strict cancellation policy in place. The fact is, not traveling out of fear isn’t a covered claim. Not traveling due to no resort that’s open again, that’sa completely different situation and I won’t sit here and lament over every single scenario. We are talking about one scenario and frankly, this scenario is subjective at to this point in time. Are people over reacting? Maybe maybe not. I for one feel this is a very serious time, which is why I’m willing on working with my renter as best as i can. I do not appreciate the owner being responsible for cancellation fees.


----------



## ilya (Mar 13, 2020)

I have canceled 2 of my reservations minus the guest  certificate fee.. I think Wyndham should refund that as well but they are not at this point. Only points and reservation fee..  any luck that they will offer that at some point. If not how do you fight that kne?


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 13, 2020)

vacationtime1 said:


> Yes, you're the renter!  You are responsible for your rent.  It is in your contract. . . . . .
> 
> If renters want the right to cancel without penalty the day before check-in, they should rent directly from Wyndham, Marriott, etc. and pay 3x the price for that right.  This is a great example of the economic value of the ability to cancel without penalty -- although some renters now want that benefit without having paid for it.
> 
> I may view it differently in situations where the owner can cancel the underlying reservation without penalty, but when the week is fixed, the owner cannot rebook, or there is an economic loss for some other reason, the renter was willing to accept the benefit of a cheaper rental (cheaper than from the developer) and must accept the burdens that come with it.


Yes, everybody should screw everybody over, especially during a pandemic. You guys do whatever you want. I’m done with you.


----------



## Wyndhamgirl (Mar 13, 2020)

55plus said:


> What would you do if the resort shut down due to the virus? It's like when a resort shuts down due to a hurricane. Would you refund then? If you can't afford to refund you shouldn't be renting to others.


Thank you everyone for the advice!  I am giving a partial refund to those that reach out to me for a refund.  I think that is fair and compensated me for the work involved.  So far they have accepted the partial refund!  Now I have to find something else to rent. Im taking a break until all this blows over!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm giving refunds minus any fees I've incurred (which is guest confirmation fees). I'll get the points back and be busy later this year.  It sucks, April is by far my busiest month, but I keep telling myself do the right thing and you'll be okay.  So far, that's worked for me (hurricanes, illnesses, deaths, and now this).  I personally can't imagine keeping thousands of dollars of someone's money.  I also am thankful that people are doing the right thing and not traveling. I truly believe social distancing is absolutely necessary to get us through this, and will do what I need to do to help facilitate that.

I, too, am ready to take a break @Wyndhamgirl.This has been crazy and deflating. A lot of time spent, and still have bills to pay myself. 

I also have a daughter who is a doctor and will be treating COVID-19 patients. That's where my concerns are today, 100%.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 13, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Yes, everybody should screw everybody over, especially during a pandemic. You guys do whatever you want. I’m done with you.


Sure so screw the owner. I didn’t force the renter to pick my listing. There were PLENTY of more expensive listings to choose from with flexible cancellation policies. You agree to a non refundable policy to save 700 bucks then you live with the consequences. Also, let’s not get carried away here with the pandemic. The world is ending, why haven’t any of the travel insurance companies paid out on claims? Cancelling at a certain point leaves owners with restricted usage in many cases. Then what? Oh Well? Before I go let me just say, I put a strict cancellation policy in place and against the advice of everyone on here, I offered an alternative of a new week later in the year, putting myself at further risk of another situation or hurricane happening. I’m assuming the risk in this case. I could have easily responded two weeks later from the request of the agent with “sorry, i was dealing with this pandemic and haven’t checked this email in weeks, sorry I didn’t get back to you in time. When do I get my check?” But, I literally spent more time back and forth trying to work it out with the renter through an agent who took time to respond and mediate all while constantly checking for alternative dates, than actually doing my day job. In the end, the renter is going in August. So, I’m done with you.......


----------



## chapjim (Mar 14, 2020)

55plus said:


> <snip> If you can't afford to refund you shouldn't be renting to others.



This is the most ridiculous _non sequitur_ I've seen on this board.


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 14, 2020)

Wednesday I canceled an RCI Extra Vacation at 16 days before check-in, losing $260 which is 50% of the rental cost.

If never occurred to me to ask them to wave their 50%. I was well aware of the terms and accepted the risk.

The cost to me is minor compared to the savings I've had over the years.


----------



## keno999 (Mar 14, 2020)

We were just able to cancel an RCI reservation that we had donated to a charity auction as the people didn't want to travel next week.  We did have points protection and RCI returned the points to our account.  They also said they will put put a credit for the exchange fee and guest certificate in our account but it must be used by June 30.  I'm not sure how that will work since I don't see a place on our account for credited $ but we'll see.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 14, 2020)

chapjim said:


> This is the most ridiculous _non sequitur_ I've seen on this board.


You had to snip out part of the statement so it's taken out of context. I stand by my original statement, "if you can't afford to refund you shouldn't be renting to others." It's about morals. You don't screw over others during a state of emergency, especially when Wyndham is willing to waive cancellation penalties.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 14, 2020)

Red week still has the money in escrow for my rental. I'm just not refunding because I rented a $2900 room for $1200. Part of renting from owners is getting a good deal without being contractually obligated year after year with a deed. They have an option to choose refund policy. 

I put strict in my rental, which means no refunds at all and I undercut every other listing. The renter could have even picked another listing that had flexible cancellation for more money. You pay for the priviledge of cancellation. The reason we have a state of emergency is to stop large gatherings so the hospitals don't go over capacity. Thats it. People can still enjoy their condo and all the amenities of the beautiful resort. Just because the theme parks are shut down, it doesn't mean you can't have a nice vacation. I have been to bonnet creek at least 5 times and have never stepped foot inside a park while I stayed there because I was too busy enjoying their 2 lazy rivers, 5 pools, 9 hot tubs, arcade, daily activities and mini golf.

I'm going to Ocean Walk tomorrow, then Santa Barbara and Sea gardens next week and will have a blast without hardly leaving the resorts.


----------



## Ron2 (Mar 14, 2020)

55plus said:


> What would you do if the resort shut down due to the virus? It's like when a resort shuts down due to a hurricane. Would you refund then? If you can't afford to refund you shouldn't be renting to others.


If your resort shuts down, Wyndham will refund your points. I know this because I've been through it at Myrtle Beach when we had to evacuate because a hurricane was on the way. So if you can't afford to refund the rental, then offer to book a future reservation. It doesn't cost that much even if you need to book a replacement reservation for them next year. You can either use the refunded points for another rental or move the points to a future year. The good will is far more valuable than the cost of getting your renter a replacement reservation, especially if you ever want to rent to them again.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 14, 2020)

Ron2 said:


> If your resort shuts down, Wyndham will refund your points. I know this because I've been through it at Myrtle Beach when we had to evacuate because a hurricane was on the way. So if you can't afford to refund the rental, then offer to book a future reservation. It doesn't cost that much even if you need to book a replacement reservation for them next year. You can either use the refunded points for another rental or move the points to a future year. The good will is far more valuable than the cost of getting your renter a replacement reservation, especially if you ever want to rent to them again.


Totally agree. It's the right thing to do...


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 14, 2020)

Is Wyndham refunding transaction credits.  Had to cancel and rebook a transaction with a family friend because the military won’t let him travel anymore.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 14, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Is Wyndham refunding transaction credits. Had to cancel and rebook a transaction with a family friend because the military won’t let him travel anymore.



Yes. I cancelled one yesterday and the transaction and points were both refunded immediately. I called the VIP line to do mine. The person I spoke to said they can refund them immediately but if you cancel online, it will take up to 72 hours for you to see them back in your account. I called because I was rescheduling a trip planned for next week and I needed the points back in my account in order to reserve the new dates.


Harry


----------



## CPNY (Mar 14, 2020)

55plus said:


> You had to snip out part of the statement so it's taken out of context. I stand by my original statement, "if you can't afford to refund you shouldn't be renting to others." It's about morals. You don't screw over others during a state of emergency, especially when Wyndham is willing to waive cancellation penalties.


WRONG. BIGLY WRONG! Statements like this have now reinforced for me that in the future I will never offer a refund. Thanks! I won’t even offer alternatives like I did. Nope. Thank you! I’ll always think of you when I tell someone sorry Charlie thanks for the free cash.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 14, 2020)

55plus said:


> You had to snip out part of the statement so it's taken out of context. I stand by my original statement, "if you can't afford to refund you shouldn't be renting to others." It's about morals. You don't screw over others during a state of emergency, especially when Wyndham is willing to waive cancellation penalties.



I didn't have to snip anything.  The statement stands very well by itself.  The rest of the totally nonsense post doesn't make it any better.

No one is screwing anyone; no one is advocating screwing anyone.  When OP opened the string, there was no state of emergency and Wyndham wasn't waiving cancellations fees.

You could just as easily say, "If you can't afford a cancellation, you shouldn't be renting."  It is just as stupid.


----------



## sjdanb (Mar 14, 2020)

FYI:  The Wyndham statement concerning timeshare reservations:  
*Our Commitment to Your Travel Plans*

Understanding that your travel plans may change as this situation evolves, we are adjusting our existing cancellation policy to reflect additional flexibility. We encourage you to follow the guidance of public health authorities, and your own medical providers, to make travel decisions that are best for you and your family.


If you wish to cancel reservations for *arrival prior to May 15, 2020*, you may do so online or via phone up to 24 hours prior to your scheduled arrival
Within 72 hours of receiving your cancellation request:


We will put your vacation points or credits back in your account
We will return your reservation transaction

Our friends and family help make challenging situations easier to navigate.  As a valued member of our family, you can count on us to be here for you, ready to welcome you for your next vacation.

Sincerely,






Michael D. Brown
President and CEO
Wyndham Destinations


----------



## am1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Can a redweek rental with escrow allow a change of dates? To me it gets into a grey area where the person has a better chance of getting their money back if allowed.  
If you cannot afford a refund how can you afford to have a unit sit empty if no one rents it.  This lowers the price for all people trying to rent units as you are desperate.  Thankfully you only have a few weeks of rental a year and I had over a thousand.  Going forward I would not expect people wanting to rent from you.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 15, 2020)

Does anyone know how Extra Holidays is handling the refund situation due to the virus? Are they allowing renters to cancel, and if so are owners getting their points back?


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 15, 2020)

Based on people's responses, I feel like people aren't aware of just how many people are going to be out of a job. I can afford my ownership under normal circumstances, but I'm operating on the assumption that my family is going to have to live off of my teachers salary since my profession is mostly recession proof.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 16, 2020)

Indoor waterpark resorts in Wisconsin Dells other than Wyndham Glacier Canyon are closing. There are several other indoor waterpark resorts across the country closing. It might be a matter of time before Wyndham follows.


----------



## keno999 (Mar 16, 2020)

BDMX2 said:


> Looks like they're relaxing the cancellation deadlines until May 15th, points and reservation transactions returned if cancelled 24 hours prior to arrival:
> 
> *Our Commitment to Your Travel Plans*
> 
> ...


We had just bought points protection 2 days before this announcement.  Asked for a refund but were denied (as expected).  So, just cancelled 2 studios at Margaritaville St Thomas for next week.  I was ready to cancel a couple of weeks ago but my wife and daughter (and her family) were still holding out hope.


----------



## simon63 (Mar 16, 2020)

I've just asked to the owner to cancel my reservation at Grand Desert, we were agree to leave the week open for a future reservation, I think the best way is try to find solution for both.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 17, 2020)

keno999 said:


> We had just bought points protection 2 days before this announcement.  Asked for a refund but were denied (as expected).  So, just cancelled 2 studios at Margaritaville St Thomas for next week.  I was ready to cancel a couple of weeks ago but my wife and daughter (and her family) were still holding out hope.


 DW called Wyndham again today about the reservation we cut short at Margaritaville Nashville last week. We stayed one night of a 4 night reservation but they couldn’t refund our points until after our original checkout date which was Sunday. This morning, Owner Care was able to access the information and they refunded 82,000 points for the 3 unused nights to our account. We did not have Points Protection for this reservation. I do have Points Protection for a trip to Destin scheduled for April 3rd. I was wondering if I could get a refund of the PP fee if I have to cancel. Looks like no.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 17, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> DW called Wyndham again today about the reservation we cut short at Margaritaville Nashville last week. We stayed one night of a 4 night reservation but they couldn’t refund our points until after our original checkout date which was Sunday. This morning, Owner Care was able to access the information and they refunded 82,000 points for the 3 unused nights to our account. We did not have Points Protection for this reservation. I do have Points Protection for a trip to Destin scheduled for April 3rd. I was wondering if I could get a refund of the PP fee if I have to cancel. Looks like no.


We're in Destin at Emerald Grand. Been here for going on two months. Things are getting busier as the days pass. Mostly because of Spring Break. Since this is not a Wyndham managed resort, pool, fitness center and hot tub are open. All the restaurants on Harbor Walk are open and McGuire's across the street is packed because of St Patrick's Day. Parting in the parking lot. Area beaches are open and water sport outfitters are out and about renting jetskis, parasailing, charter boats, etc.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 17, 2020)

My ressie is at Majestic Sun. DW can’t come so I was just planning on 3-4 days of quiet time reading, sitting on the balcony, and eating a few good meals. I’m not cancelling yet but I probably will. The danger would be me getting exposed down there and bringing it back home. Don’t want to take that chance.


Harry


----------



## 55plus (Mar 17, 2020)

Most of the bars and restaurants on the water are open air and there is always a breeze to dissipate everything. Majestic Sun's pool isn't managed by Wyndham so it's open. Keep.your distance of others and you should be okay. We just back from McGuire's Irish Pub. Two bars and the band is setup in the parking lot. The restaurant is open too. Good time!


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 17, 2020)

55plus said:


> Most of the bars and restaurants on the water are open air and there is always a breeze to dissipate everything. Majestic Sun's pool isn't managed by Wyndham so it's open. Keep.your distance of others and you should be okay. We just back from McGuire's Irish Pub. Two bars and the band is setup in the parking lot. The restaurant is open too. Good time!



Glad you’re having a good time. Stay safe!


Harry


----------



## Gracey (Mar 17, 2020)

Whole state of Florida restaurants are closed down starting at 5:00 p.m. today


----------



## Cyrus24 (Mar 17, 2020)

Gracey said:


> Whole state of Florida restaurants are closed down starting at 5:00 p.m. today


Key West is shutting down at 5pm.  We had already cancelled our Duval St St. Pat's experience, so no disappointment for us. Was not aware that it was a state thing, but, I'm not surprised.  Stay safe people!!!


----------



## 55plus (Mar 17, 2020)

Gracey said:


> Whole state of Florida restaurants are closed down starting at 5:00 p.m. today


It's almost 7PM. We are in Destin and all the restaurants and bars are still open here. Nothing in the news about restaurant closures. Only bars and nightclubs will be effected.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Mar 17, 2020)

Might be hard to enforce.  Or, the message just did not get out.








						Florida Bars & Restaurants Close For 30 Days Starting Tonight
					

If you had plans to go out for St. Patty’s Day today, you’ll want to reschedule and crack open a Guinness from home, because starting at 5 p.m. tonight all Florida bars and nightclubs will be closed for 30 days. Governor Ron DeSantis announced the restriction today when large groups of people...




					www.narcity.com


----------



## 55plus (Mar 17, 2020)

Florida: https://www.foxnews.com/media/florida-governor-spring-break-coronavirus-concerns


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 17, 2020)

Here is a link to the actual order on the state website. Basically, any establishment that makes over 50% of it’s gross income from alcohol sales must stop selling alcohol and restaurants must limit occupancy to 50% and ensure a 6-foot distance between any group of patrons and limiting parties to no more than 10 individuals.




			https://www.flgov.com/wp-content/uploads/orders/2020/EO_20-68.pdf
		



Harry


----------



## Cyrus24 (Mar 17, 2020)

55plus said:


> Florida: https://www.foxnews.com/media/florida-governor-spring-break-coronavirus-concerns


'restaurants will stay open, but will implement staggered seating to separate customers by a distance of at least six feet.'


----------



## chapjim (Mar 17, 2020)

I just canceled almost 1 million points worth of reservations.  I refunded almost $8,000 for canceled reservations and have three more that I'm waiting for responses from the renters.  If all three want to cancel, that'll be another $5,000.

Told my wife she needed to start taking in laundry.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 17, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I just canceled almost 1 million points worth of reservations.  I refunded almost $8,000 for canceled reservations and have three more that I'm waiting for responses from the renters.  If all three want to cancel, that'll be another $5,000.
> 
> Told my wife she needed to start taking in laundry.


You told your wife SHE needed to start taking in laundry? I know what my wife would have told you!


----------



## chapjim (Mar 17, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> You told your wife SHE needed to start taking in laundry? I know what my wife would have told you!



Yeah, well, you know.  Actually, since my office is shut down and I have to work at home, I guess I could pitch in.  Do some folding maybe.  Pair socks.

Thanks, pal!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 17, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I just canceled almost 1 million points worth of reservations.  I refunded almost $8,000 for canceled reservations and have three more that I'm waiting for responses from the renters.  If all three want to cancel, that'll be another $5,000.
> 
> Told my wife she needed to start taking in laundry.


I'm working on that, too :-(   
To add insult to injury, I got several nice upgrades today and something is wrong with Wyndham's messaging - they keep telling me over and over that the rooms have been upgraded (the ones I'm going to have to cancel).


----------



## Wyndhamgirl (Mar 17, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I'm working on that, too :-(
> To add insult to injury, I got several nice upgrades today and something is wrong with Wyndham's messaging - they keep telling me over and over that the rooms have been upgraded (the ones I'm going to have to cancel).


I have refunded about $5000 this week.  I was so excited to almost have the years maintenance fees from rentals and now Im going to have to work at it again.  I don‘t get any notification when my rooms get upgraded.  Do you get a message of some kind?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 17, 2020)

Wyndhamgirl said:


> I have refunded about $5000 this week.  I was so excited to almost have the years maintenance fees from rentals and now Im going to have to work at it again.  I don‘t get any notification when my rooms get upgraded.  Do you get a message of some kind?


It's tough, April is my best month. Lot of work ahead of us, hopefully people will want to vacation later this year. 
I get email notifications, but I put my email address on the confirmations and then forward them - do you use your email address or your renters?


----------



## Wyndhamgirl (Mar 17, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> It's tough, April is my best month. Lot of work ahead of us, hopefully people will want to vacation later this year.
> I get email notifications, but I put my email address on the confirmations and then forward them - do you use your email address or your renters?



I put the renters email on the reservation.  I might start using mine and forwarding like you do.  Thanks!


----------



## chapjim (Mar 18, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I'm working on that, too :-(
> To add insult to injury, I got several nice upgrades today and something is wrong with Wyndham's messaging - they keep telling me over and over that the rooms have been upgraded (the ones I'm going to have to cancel).



If any of your upgrades were to 4BR Presidential units at Bonnet Creek, they're probably my cancellations.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 18, 2020)

Wyndhamgirl said:


> I put the renters email on the reservation.  I might start using mine and forwarding like you do.  Thanks!



I used to use my email address and phone number but this year, I'm using the renters email and mobile phone.  I got tired of getting all the texts that resorts are sending.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 18, 2020)

Wyndhamgirl said:


> I have refunded about $5000 this week.  I was so excited to almost have the years maintenance fees from rentals and now Im going to have to work at it again.  I don‘t get any notification when my rooms get upgraded.  Do you get a message of some kind?


Daytona 500 and Bike Week basically paid my maintenance fees. I just made the virus cutoff.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 18, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> It's tough, April is my best month. Lot of work ahead of us, hopefully people will want to vacation later this year.
> I get email notifications, but I put my email address on the confirmations and then forward them - do you use your email address or your renters?



I agree.  The weeks before and after Easter are my best weeks of the year.  Besides the Wyndham reservations, I have some floaters that I put in those weeks.  I just got confirmation that a April 11 start was moved to Week 47 (Thanksgiving week).   Also trying to negotiate an in-house exchange at another resort -- Week 21 for Week 40.  I have a renter for Week 40.  I was going to exchange Week 52 for Week 40.

Good thing about being VIP Platinum is that I don't really care if I have some points at the end of the year.  Last year I was out of points on July 2, I think it was.  This year, I may have points left over.

Not much point in looking for Wyndham bargains inside 60 days.  There's probably a ton of them now or will be but if you can't use them, there's no point.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Mar 18, 2020)

Now that borders are closed except for essential traffic, this will get worse before it gets better. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 18, 2020)

I originally thought we might be okay for our June reservation at Ocean Ridge, but now I'm not so sure and I'm looking at the points deposit deadline at the end of March. Sigh. It would be nice if that was extended.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 18, 2020)

chapjim said:


> If any of your upgrades were to 4BR Presidential units at Bonnet Creek, they're probably my cancellations.


I wasn't that lucky, lol.   I guess I should be glad, it would only be that much more painful.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 18, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I used to use my email address and phone number but this year, I'm using the renters email and mobile phone.  I got tired of getting all the texts that resorts are sending.


I'm tempted, but I know I get sales calls on my phone number that would have gone to the renter and I just hate to subject them to that. Tempted to use a dummy number, but what if something important really did happen?


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 18, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> I originally thought we might be okay for our June reservation at Ocean Ridge, but now I'm not so sure and I'm looking at the points deposit deadline at the end of March. Sigh. It would be nice if that was extended.


I have some things with a May 18 expiration (the end of the credit pool points, I can't be the only one). Working on getting all my stuff cancelled and then plan to see if they'll extend. I'm sure hoping so, they give hint to that in the notice. I've read on FB that they've been able to get the points expiration moved out.  I'll let you know how that goes.

I also have to say Wyndham has been great in allowing these cancellations and the fees that they have. On the flip side, I do plan to continue to pay my maintenance fees 

I hope they will reimburse guest certificates - anybody have any luck with that?


----------



## chapjim (Mar 18, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I have some things with a May 18 expiration (the end of the credit pool points, I can't be the only one). Working on getting all my stuff cancelled and then plan to see if they'll extend. I'm sure hoping so, they give hint to that in the notice. I've read on FB that they've been able to get the points expiration moved out.  I'll let you know how that goes.
> 
> I also have to say Wyndham has been great in allowing these cancellations and the fees that they have. On the flip side, I do plan to continue to pay my maintenance fees
> 
> I hope they will reimburse guest certificates - anybody have any luck with that?



That would be nice but I'm still using my free ones.  They could give me back my free ones but I don't expect to run out, the way things are going.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 18, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I'm tempted, but I know I get sales calls on my phone number that would have gone to the renter and I just hate to subject them to that. Tempted to use a dummy number, but what if something important really did happen?



That's why I used to use my phone number and email address -- I didn't want my renters to have to put up with Wyndham sales without their permission.

Too many calls, too many texts.  Plus, my phone is locked in a box most of the day.  I start the phone and get all excited with all the texts and emails only to find out it is the resorts touting their crafts class that night or water aerobics tomorrow AM.


----------



## jhoug (Mar 18, 2020)

Just refunded someone last week for Park City Mar 26-29 minus the guest certificate because most of there party was worried about traveling.   This was just before the 15 days and Wyndham’s policy change.  Don’t think I got the certificate back.  
Now Utah ski resorts closed and Wyndham Park City closed at least til Mar 30. Several other Wyndham resorts having closures too.

Then at 7:09 am this morning most of us in Salt Lake Valley awoke to a 5.7 earthquake.


----------



## r4rab (Mar 18, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I have some things with a May 18 expiration (the end of the credit pool points, I can't be the only one). Working on getting all my stuff cancelled and then plan to see if they'll extend. I'm sure hoping so, they give hint to that in the notice. I've read on FB that they've been able to get the points expiration moved out.  I'll let you know how that goes.
> 
> I also have to say Wyndham has been great in allowing these cancellations and the fees that they have. On the flip side, I do plan to continue to pay my maintenance fees
> 
> I hope they will reimburse guest certificates - anybody have any luck with that?


Very interested in what happens with the credit pool. We cancelled our Taos trip (we were to check in today). Some of the points went back to our use year but the vast majority went back to the credit pool and expire 3/30. So far I've been told there is nothing that can be done on these credit pool points. We obviously cannot use them. I need to call gain now that they've stopped taking reservations until after 3/31.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 18, 2020)

r4rab said:


> Very interested in what happens with the credit pool. We cancelled our Taos trip (we were to check in today). Some of the points went back to our use year but the vast majority went back to the credit pool and expire 3/30. So far I've been told there is nothing that can be done on these credit pool points. We obviously cannot use them. I need to call gain now that they've stopped taking reservations until after 3/31.


Well, shoot.  I haven't cancelled my stuff yet (mine are April reservations), but I called and was told if you are cancelling stuff that has points expiring because of a March 31 use year, they will move those points forward for you. But she said if they are credit pool points, they would not.  Mine don't expire until May so I have some chance of using them, we'll see how the next few weeks go.  I would hope you could argue it's impossible to use yours since they aren't taking reservations the rest of the month. Good luck! She also said they are no longer refunding reservation transactions (the policy was changed yesterday, the recording when you call in was not). And she said not refund on guest certificates.

She did say maybe they'll let you transfer to RCI, but it wasn't a definite option, sounded like that discussion is ongoing.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 18, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Here is a link to the actual order on the state website. Basically, any establishment that makes over 50% of it’s gross income from alcohol sales must stop selling alcohol and restaurants must limit occupancy to 50% and ensure a 6-foot distance between any group of patrons and limiting parties to no more than 10 individuals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing they waited until after St. Patrick's Day to impose that 6-foot distance thing.  I was wondering how 55plus kept everybody six feet away over at McGuire's in Destin.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 18, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Good thing they waited until after St. Patrick's Day to impose that 6-foot distance thing. I was wondering how 55plus kept everybody six feet away over at McGuire's in Destin.



Actually, it’s probably not a good thing he waited that long. It only allowed a lot more people to be exposed. That’s the whole problem with the slow response in this country. But, hey, everybody have fun! 


Harry


----------



## jumoe (Mar 18, 2020)

Wyndham has an update.  Many resorts closed through April 18th.








						COVID-19
					

Club Wyndham will continue to provide the latest developments about COVID-19. Get details about Club Wyndham’s flexible cancellation policy, impacted resorts, and new scams targeting owners.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
				











						COVID-19
					

Club Wyndham will continue to provide the latest developments about COVID-19. Get details about Club Wyndham’s flexible cancellation policy, impacted resorts, and new scams targeting owners.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
				




Has anyone been successful in getting their Points Protection $$ back?  I put it on a couple units right at day 15, now the resort is closed for my dates.  Doesn't seem fair that they keep my $$, but I wanted to see if anyone had any success before I call.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 19, 2020)

Give them a call.  They will refund.


----------



## r4rab (Mar 19, 2020)

Called yesterday evening. Still being told nothing can be done about the credit pool points. Looks like they are likely to expire unused since we cancelled our vacation. I guess if that's the worst that happens to us from al this then we can live with that.


----------



## Richelle (Mar 19, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I personally am not refunding my reservation through Redweek. I rely on them to sustain my ownership and pay my maintenance fees, since I own more points then I use. You are under no obligation to refund the reservation.



Careful. They might file a credit card dispute. The credit card companies almost always side with the customer.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Mar 19, 2020)

If they file a chargeback, there is also a fee in the hundreds that could fall on you as well.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 19, 2020)

I highly doubt there will be any validity in not giving refunds when the resort is open and the cancellation policy is strict in the contract that both parties signed. It says online that Bonnet Creek currently will still be open easter week. If that changes, then a refund is in order.


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 19, 2020)

@cbyrne1174 i have always respected you.  I’m one for gaming the system and screwing the man, especially TS systems.

I grew up in your situation, with poor parents and who didn’t always have dinner.  Heck, Christmas dinner one year was porridge and salted soybeans.  Obviously, with hard work, luck, and God’s grace, I’m lucky to have a six figure salary and seven (7) timeshares.

If Wyndham is giving you back the points with a cancellation prior to 24 hours before check in, I think you should give a partial refund minus costs of guest reservations.  If Wyndham isn’t giving you a points refund, I think you are entitled to your redweek funds.

I bought a 20 pack of N95 masks for $25.  I was planning to use them all for me and my wife, until folks begged me for them.  I only set aside 3 for me and my wife.  I gave many to good friends, many elderly.  I sold 5 to my co-workers at $1.25 cost (all over 50 years old), although I could have charged $10.

I went to a gas station today.  They paid a guy with gloves to open and close the door for everyone passing by.  He looked like a guy who just got laid off and took this unhealthy job to support his family.  I have dozens of surgical masks, so I gave the guy three of them.  I hope he stays healthy.

We are all in this together.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Mar 19, 2020)

Civilians aren't supposed to have surgical masks. They need them for NYC. Last I heard they are running out of supplies within a few days. There's currently 4000+ known cases.

I have no problem rebooking my reservation if the resort is closed, but I'm at Ocean Walk right now and this whole ordeal hasn't impacted my trip much. I just have to avoid the beach during the day time when its packed. I've just enjoyed my balcony the whole time.

If Disney stays closed, of course I will rebook my reservation to a later date, but I'm under no obligation to completely refund it. Disney will reopen, it's just a matter of when. I just feel like we've had enough time to know this was coming and the FDA is going to bypass the 'clinical trial' phase of using Chloroquine since its been proven safe for human consumption since 1949 once there is a higher stress on our healthcare system. It eliminates the virus completely in 75% of people within 6 days. It takes 2 weeks for a person to die after the onset of symptoms. That already lowers the death rate by 75%. That makes the death rate go to 0.25% assuming it naturally is 1%.

The economy can't handle being shut down for more than a few weeks and were going to have to either give out Chloroquine or sacrifice 1% of our population. I don't see the majority of people being okay with shutting down for 18 months to reach herd immunity. I'm assuming they will just give out the meds to everyone with symptoms, make self tests easily accessible, quarantine the elderly and let everyone else go back to work.


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 19, 2020)

@cbyrne1174 as someone who has a sister who is a doctor, our use of n95 and surgical masks is wise.  Doctors and nurses each use two n95 masks daily and at least eight surgical masks daily.  Because of how infectious COVID-19 is, they discard surgical masks every hour.

As for me, I’m using one n95 mask for months, as our my friends, family, and co-workers.  If we have to commute to work, we use one surgical mask over the n95 mask in the morning and one for the evening commute.  If this stops even one infection amongst us which would presumably affect others, then that will be worth it.

It appears you are seeing things from your point of view.  at Ocean Walk, you can’t go to the beach, so you don’t see much nuisance.  But you are young.  What if your renter has young children and elderly parents who were supposedly to go with them to BC initially?  Who knows if the virus is present in the BC room prior to the renters’ arrival.  The virus is deadly to the elderly.

Chloroquine is experimental, and there’s no guarantee it will work.

You are within your legal rights to collect rent. @Richelle is correct that the credit card company may pull back the payment. They have done so for many Wyndham and TS deposits past the rescission period, despite the iron-clad contracts.

I respect that you are doing what’s best for you and your family, which should be everyone’s primary obligation. But I can’t respect or disagree with your insistence on putting your renter family through potentially great inconvenience, although you perceive the inconvenience to be minor.

it just depends on balancing one’s primary familial obligation with secondary societal obligation.  A lot of people are taking hits for renters knowing we are all in this together.  @CPNY @Sandi Bo @chapjim and others have gone out of their way to help renters, which may bite them in the back.

Upset, my MIL commented that I put my health, my wife’s, and my in-laws’ at risk by giving away n95 and surgical masks.  My MIL is correct.  I increased their health risk slightly so that others could greatly reduce their risks of this terrible virus.  We are all in this together.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 19, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> @cbyrne1174 as someone who has a sister who is a doctor, our use of n95 and surgical masks is wise.  Doctors and nurses each use two n95 masks daily and at least eight surgical masks daily.  Because of how infectious COVID-19 is, they discard surgical masks every hour.
> 
> As for me, I’m using one n95 mask for months, as our my friends, family, and co-workers.  If we have to commute to work, we use one surgical mask over the n95 mask in the morning and one for the evening commute.  If this stops even one infection amongst us which would presumably affect others, then that will be worth it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the shout out!!

I have three rented reservations with check-in dates between now and the end of April.  I canceled all the unrented reservations.

One renter, going to Myrtle Beach with an April 18 check-in, said they wanted to wait for a couple of weeks.  That's fine.  My offer to them was the same as to others.  I'll deduct legitimate cash selling expenses -- guest confirmation, ebay final value fee, and PayPal commission, to the extent any of them apply.  Another Myrtle Beach renter is waiting to see what happens with the school break.  That's fine, too.

The unbelievable one is broker who bought a 4BR Presidential unit for April 11-18 for $3,495.  Cash selling expenses were only $200 and I offered to refund $3,295.  Guy at the brokerage wants to quibble over the $200.  Contract says, "If Owner is unable to provide [Broker's] guest with the agreed upon reservation . . . ."  I've done that.  If Bonnet Creek closes, then I make a full refund because I can't provide the agreed upon reservation.  If Bonnet Creek stays open, no refund is due, regardless of how little there might be to do at the resort or the surrounding area.

I asked the broker if they had presented my offer to their guest and did the guest make a decision.  Haven't heard yet.  I have the guest's name and address but have no business contacting the guest.  I have a contract with the broker, not the guest.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 19, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> @cbyrne1174 as someone who has a sister who is a doctor, our use of n95 and surgical masks is wise.  Doctors and nurses each use two n95 masks daily and at least eight surgical masks daily.  Because of how infectious COVID-19 is, they discard surgical masks every hour.
> 
> As for me, I’m using one n95 mask for months, as our my friends, family, and co-workers.  If we have to commute to work, we use one surgical mask over the n95 mask in the morning and one for the evening commute.  If this stops even one infection amongst us which would presumably affect others, then that will be worth it.
> 
> ...


I better not take that hit. My sister in law is a doctor and she just informed us she spent the day Monday sharing and office in the hospital clinic with another dr who tested positive. She asked us today if we had any N95 masks to donate to the hospital because they are being forced to use theirs all day. Medical supply rationing has begun. China didn’t have these problems. We are headed for a disaster I feel. Everyone went out and hoarded masks leaving none in the supply chain for health systems.

im praying for my sister in law, I’m praying for the kids with cancer she treats apparently everyone in the wing was exposed, I’m just praying a lot lately. This is a dire situation we are headed for


----------



## Wyndhamgirl (Mar 19, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Thanks for the shout out!!
> 
> I have three rented reservations with check-in dates between now and the end of April.  I canceled all the unrented reservations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wyndhamgirl (Mar 19, 2020)

I’ve been really frustrated with some of the renters arguing back and forth with me about a partial refund.  Some are perfectly fine with a refund minus $125 and some will send 10 messages arguing different points.  I’ve stood my ground because I know I will be paying for reservation confirmations when my free ones run out.  Wyndham emails the renter and says they are giving everything back which isn’t true So I have to explain that wyndham is not being transparent and they are not returning/refunding guest confirmations.  This is a hot mess!!.


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 19, 2020)

Wyndhamgirl said:


> I’ve been really frustrated with some of the renters arguing back and forth with me about a partial refund.  Some are perfectly fine with a refund minus $125 and some will send 10 messages arguing different points.  I’ve stood my ground because I know I will be paying for reservation confirmations when my free ones run out.  Wyndham emails the renter and says they are giving everything back which isn’t true So I have to explain that wyndham is not being transparent and they are not returning/refunding guest confirmations.  This is a hot mess!!.


Appreciate your refunding minus guest confirmations.  Forgot to give you the shout out.


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 19, 2020)

CPNY said:


> I better not take that hit. My sister in law is a doctor and she just informed us she spent the day Monday sharing and office in the hospital clinic with another dr who tested positive. She asked us today if we had any N95 masks to donate to the hospital because they are being forced to use theirs all day. Medical supply rationing has begun. China didn’t have these problems. We are headed for a disaster I feel. Everyone went out and hoarded masks leaving none in the supply chain for health systems.
> 
> im praying for my sister in law, I’m praying for the kids with cancer she treats apparently everyone in the wing was exposed, I’m just praying a lot lately. This is a dire situation we are headed for


Sorry to hear about your sis in law.  My older sis was a child oncologist until she couldn’t emotionally  do it any longer.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 19, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Sorry to hear about your sis in law.  My older sis was a child oncologist until she couldn’t emotionally  do it any longer.


Thanks. She said she felt “off” today. So I said it’s either nerves or you have it but a mild case which wouldn’t be such a bad thing if you get done with it. I know Australia is working on an antibody test. Hopefully they can push that along. I’d love to be able to test to see if I had it.


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 19, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Thanks. She said she felt “off” today. So I said it’s either nerves or you have it but a mild case which wouldn’t be such a bad thing if you get done with it. I know Australia is working on an antibody test. Hopefully they can push that along. I’d love to be able to test to see if I had it.


Are you able to go through the drive throughout?


----------



## CPNY (Mar 19, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Are you able to go through the drive throughout?


im fine now thank God. She’s Just waiting to see if symptoms pop up. She’s working in the hospital so she would get tested ASAP


----------



## Sandi Bo (Mar 19, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Thanks. She said she felt “off” today. So I said it’s either nerves or you have it but a mild case which wouldn’t be such a bad thing if you get done with it. I know Australia is working on an antibody test. Hopefully they can push that along. I’d love to be able to test to see if I had it.


I have a crazy story about my daughter (physician) (and yup, definitely hijacked this thread, sorry).  Two weeks or so ago she was not feeling well and had coronavirus symptoms. Try as she may (and trust me, she is the most persistent person I know) she could not get authorization to be tested.  Not feeling it was ethical to return to work, she had a respiratory viral panel done (spending her own money to do so). She tested positive for Coronavirus OC43. OC43 is a cousin to COVID-19. This explains why she had the coronavirus symptoms.  There are some theories and studies in progress that think perhaps having OC43 will give you immunity to COVID-19.  I keep thinking how awesome it would be for her to be tested for the antibodies.  It will be peace of mind for her.  She is tormented (as I'm sure everyone in the medical community is) about bringing COVID home to her family (she is considering living away from them for a few months). But also, she could then treat patients more freely. So that's my wish - a test for antibodies.

I hope your SIL is okay. My sister (a nurse) and I were just talking about this tonight, why not just get it over with (to which my daughter would say, because it might kill 
you).

Maybe I can bring this back to topic. One reason I don't "mind" giving refunds, I appreciate the decisions being made to cancel vacations. I don't want to be the reason anyone travels at this time - glad to see people staying home.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## CPNY (Mar 20, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I have a crazy story about my daughter (physician) (and yup, definitely hijacked this thread, sorry).  Two weeks or so ago she was not feeling well and had coronavirus symptoms. Try as she may (and trust me, she is the most persistent person I know) she could not get authorization to be tested.  Not feeling it was ethical to return to work, she had a respiratory viral panel done (spending her own money to do so). She tested positive for Coronavirus OC43. OC43 is a cousin to COVID-19. This explains why she had the coronavirus symptoms.  There are some theories and studies in progress that think perhaps having OC43 will give you immunity to COVID-19.  I keep thinking how awesome it would be for her to be tested for the antibodies.  It will be peace of mind for her.  She is tormented (as I'm sure everyone in the medical community is) about bringing COVID home to her family (she is considering living away from them for a few months). But also, she could then treat patients more freely. So that's my wish - a test for antibodies.
> 
> I hope your SIL is okay. My sister (a nurse) and I were just talking about this tonight, why not just get it over with (to which my daughter would say, because it might kill
> you).
> ...


Good information about OC43. That’s the thing, just get it over with.....but it could kill you. So sad.

yes, I agree. While I had no refunds, I could not in good conscience let someone take their family during this time. Rather than lose the money I offered to move the date to the end of the summer. I can’t keep doing that so I’d have to say, if this is still on going we have bigger problems. I’m hoping by the summer with the extreme heat it won’t last on surfaces and will slow down a bit allowing people to emerge into the world a bit.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Good information about OC43. That’s the thing, just get it over with.....but it could kill you. So sad.
> 
> yes, I agree. While I had no refunds, I could not in good conscience let someone take their family during this time. Rather than lose the money I offered to move the date to the end of the summer. I can’t keep doing that so I’d have to say, if this is still on going we have bigger problems. I’m hoping by the summer with the extreme heat it won’t last on surfaces and will slow down a bit allowing people to emerge into the world a bit.



I just did another $4,990 worth of refunds based on Wyndham's latest "no check-ins before" date.   I had offered the refunds a few days ago.  I know a lousy vacation when I see one!


----------



## CPNY (Mar 23, 2020)

chapjim said:


> I just did another $4,990 worth of refunds based on Wyndham's latest "no check-ins before" date.   I had offered the refunds a few days ago.  I know a lousy vacation when I see one!


It’s rough but what can we do?


----------



## chapjim (Mar 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> It’s rough but what can we do?



Not much, but if you can carry forward passive business losses, let me know how!  This is gonna be a BAAAD year!


----------



## CPNY (Mar 23, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Not much, but if you can carry forward passive business losses, let me know how!  This is gonna be a BAAAD year!


Idk much about that. This happened to just be a unit I wasn’t using this year. Luckily I can carry the week next year


----------



## TheresaK (Apr 1, 2020)

Not sure this is the place for this but...I have maintenance paid ($1500) on 2 weeks at Umbrella Beach at Holmes Beach, FL. The weeks are the end of May and the beginning of June.  I called to see if I could push those weeks back later in the year and was told they were full. They are doing nothing about the fees I paid.  Is there some way to get at least a partial refund?


----------



## 55plus (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm expecting to see resort closures through May and maybe into June. Hopefully not, but this is a national emergency.


----------



## chapjim (Apr 1, 2020)

55plus said:


> I'm expecting to see resort closures through May and maybe into June. Hopefully not, but this is a national emergency.



I think May for sure and I wouldn't bet against closures through June.  If places open in June, it may be just in certain geographical areas.

I know Wyndham wants to wait until almost the last minute to announce closures but I think they're hoping against hope.  The sooner they announce additional closures, the sooner we can decide what to do with the cancellations -- book at the end of the year or roll points forward.

I may have mentioned it in another post but the other thing that Wyndham could do would be relax the policy about overlapping reservations.  I don't expect it and frankly, it's too much to ask.

P.S.  I'll add that I'm on my third week of teleworking -- what the Defense agency calls min-manning/max-telework.  We've had two confirmed cases, one of which resulted in a fatality.


----------



## dgalati (Apr 1, 2020)

TheresaK said:


> Not sure this is the place for this but...I have maintenance paid ($1500) on 2 weeks at Umbrella Beach at Holmes Beach, FL. The weeks are the end of May and the beginning of June.  I called to see if I could push those weeks back later in the year and was told they were full. They are doing nothing about the fees I paid.  Is there some way to get at least a partial refund?


At least Jessie James robbed his victims with  gun and you knew you were getting robbed. Unbelievable that this resort offers nothing to help in this circumstance.


----------

